# 1920's Excelsior



## Rusty72 (Dec 7, 2020)

Finally got this Flared fender Excelsior done. Decide to rusted up and give that aged look.
Maybe I will paint it in the future.


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 7, 2020)

Very good looking bike. Great work.


----------



## bikecrazy (Dec 7, 2020)

How did you get your bike to rust so evenly?


----------



## Rusty72 (Dec 7, 2020)

Mix peroxide water with vinegar and add salt ! It will rust right before your eyes.
Let it dry and repeat. The more passes you do the darker it will get . The mix is about half and half in a spray bottle and about 2 table spoons of salt.


----------



## bikecrazy (Dec 7, 2020)

Thanks!


----------

